# Evil Iron Trike



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Heres the Evil Iron Trike for Kit Junkie. I know its not a figure kit but I like showing off my collection lol ! I have the Hoist High The Jolly Roger by mpc in my gallery btw. Check it out !


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

WOW! Looks great, but Evil Trike needs a good dusting!


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

ssshhhh Madcap ! Let me brag then and say I picked this up at a model convention in a tiny firehouse in the middle of nowhere for a mere $15 !! [true story] The chrome on it isnt the greatest but it was completely unbuilt ! Hey notice the Frankie model beside him ? Naa its a re-issue - a luminator , actually but a classic nonetheless..the convention was back in '92 and i picked up a great many deals there most were $4 - $8 per kit [reissues like Munsters rod and Beer Wagon] . Aaaahhh if I hadn't run out of money ...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

This kit was also issued in (I think) the '90s by Revell Germany. It was called the Medieval Trike. They also rereleased Street L'eagle, Hemi Beach Trike (ex-Monogram), Dragonfire, and Triumphant Trike. If you look for these KJ, they should be cheaper and easier to find. Different art, same parts.
I've got a beauty in my collection called the Red Porsche Killer. It's a 4engined drag bike built to race (of all things) a mates Red Porsche up the Autobahn. Lovely big scale kit!!! Punch in Red Porsche Killer into Google images and take a look at the real thing!!
Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Duff Miver said:


> Heres the Evil Iron Trike for Kit Junkie. I know its not a figure kit but I like showing off my collection lol ! I have the Hoist High The Jolly Roger by mpc in my gallery btw. Check it out !


Yep, that's the one! Dust that puppy off and send it over.

There's one on the E right now. I'm watching, but I probably won't buy it. I cant justify spending a lot for it. My wife would probably strangle me, anyway. She's a great girl, but she isn't too accepting of my spending a bunch on a box of plastic. She doesn't have a problem with $25 to $40, though.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW...I LOVE this kit! I had this one as a kid and I had so much trouble putting it together. I did not understand that chrome parts needed to be scraped before you glue them or else they are likely to fall apart, especially when you played with them! I think I had issues with the entire kit. I tried to put the whole thing together in one day and it turned into a pile of parts.


----------

